# vasculhando tudo



## elisabete pinto

Hola, 

quisiera saber cómo traducir al español la frase:

"Entrou em casa e ficou vasculhando tudo".


Gracias,

Elisabete


----------



## coquis14

Creo que :Entró a casa y se quedó investigando todo.
Más contexto ayudaría.

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

Literalmente sería, _barriéndolo todo_, pero es posible que tenga un sentido figurado, como apunta coquis.

Saludos


----------



## airosa

¿"Escudriñar" aquí no sirve? ¿Hurgar en?


----------



## elisabete pinto

Gracias a los tres por la ayuda. 
El contexto que tengo es: "Entrou em casa e ficou vasculhando tudo. Movia-se levado por grande curiosidade, como se no meio daquela bagunça pudesse encontrar algo muito especial". 

Saludos,
Elisabete


----------



## Blopa

Oi Elisete:

Acho que 'Vasculhar' nao tem traducao direta para o Espanhol, mas eu usaria: "Entró a la casa y revolvió todo. Se movía llevado por una gran curiosidad, como si en el medio de ese desorden pudiera encontrar algo muy especial".

Abracos,


----------



## Alandria

Será que "buscando mucho por algo" também serviria nesse contexto?


----------



## coquis14

Alandria said:


> Será que "buscando mucho por algo" também serviria nesse contexto?


 Sería algo sugestivo , pero podría ser.

Saludos


----------



## airosa

Blopa said:


> Oi Elisete:
> 
> Acho que 'Vasculhar' nao tem traducao direta para o Espanhol, mas eu usaria: "Entró a la casa y revolvió todo. Se movía llevado por una gran curiosidad, como si en el medio de ese desorden pudiera encontrar algo muy especial".


 
Mas segundo o DRAE:

*hurgar*
1. tr. Revolver o menear cosas en el interior de algo.

¿Porque é que não serve? Gostaria de entende-lo também.

E esta definição é de Michaelis:

*vasculhar
**4* Remexer muito à procura de alguma coisa:_ Vasculhar gavetas._

É possível que haja uma diferença que não sinto?


----------



## Blopa

Hola a todos:

Hurgar también sirve.

En Chile, en todo caso, no es de uso muy frecuente. Se escucha en los 'doblajes' de películas de cine, pero no en uso local. Y como yo vivo en Chile ...


----------



## Mangato

Acho que a palavra mais próxima a utilizou airosa:  *revolver.* Hurgar tem um sentido diferente, ecarvar no interior duma coisa.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Catear tem este sentido?


----------



## Danila Louzada

Yo creo que hurgar suena bién.

Ex:
"no me gusta que hurges en mis cosas" que te metas en mis cosas, no me gusta que hurges en mi cartera, a mi no me gusta cuando las personas hurgetean en mi computador...


----------



## airosa

Mangato said:


> Acho que a palavra mais próxima a utilizou airosa: *revolver.*


Para ser justos, la propuso *Blopa*. Así que los laureles son suyos.


----------



## Mangato

Danila Louzada said:


> Yo creo que hurgar suena bien.
> 
> Ex:
> "no me gusta que hurgues en mis cosas" que te metas en mis cosas, no me gusta que hurgues en mi cartera, a mí no me gusta cuando las personas hurgan en mi computador...


  _Umas correçãozinhas_

De momento, el verbo _*hurguetear*_ no ha llegado hasta aquí. Pero no desesperemos...


----------



## amistad2008

Yo diría "revolver" y "registrar"


----------



## airosa

fernandobn97007 said:


> Catear tem este sentido?


Me uno a la pregunta. O sólo se usa cuando el que lo hace es una autoridad pública?


----------



## Mangato

amistad2008 said:


> Yo diría "revolver" y "registrar"


 
Registrar comporta una idea de orden  y meticulosidad en el procedimiento de búsqueda.  Revolver todo lo contrario, con total desorden.  Algo así como _*procurar bagunçando.*_ Además se puede revolver sin buscar nada; es lo que hacen los niños revoltosos.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Blopa

airosa said:


> Para ser justos, la propuso *Blopa*. Así que los laureles son suyos.


 
Muchas gracias Airosa.

De paso, para tener el ruso como idioma nativo, tu español y tu portugués son muy fluidos. ¡Felicitaciones!

Blopa


----------



## Danila Louzada

Mangato said:


> _Umas correçãozinhas_
> 
> De momento, el verbo _*hurguetear*_ no ha llegado hasta aquí. Pero no desesperemos...


 


Gracias por las correçõezinhas...


----------

